

Transcript of secret meeting between Julian Assange and Google CEO Eric Schmidt - onethumb
http://wikileaks.org/Transcript-Meeting-Assange-Schmidt

======
onethumb
I (and HN) didn't catch this had already been submitted (the URL has an
additional GET parameter). Probably wanna go vote here instead:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5574589>

